# 16 2500 bumper issue



## Metal1371 (Oct 16, 2016)

First time to post and new to site.
I have a 2016 2500 High Country. I want to put a fisher xtremeV 8.5 on it. I went by the local dealer to ask a few questions. I am being a little picky with how the set up will look on the truck. They showed me a few customers trucks in the lot that they have installed plows on. I noticed the center part of the bumper where the license plate mount is has to be pulled back under the truck a little and tied up because when the fisher plow is raised up it hits that part of the bumper. Anyone have this set up that could advise or send a picture of what it looks like? does it cause any markings or scratches on the bumper or plate? 
I had a idea on a possible fix, wondering if anyone has any input.
What if i was to put a leveling kit on the truck to raise the front end and then maybe put larger stops on the plow to keep it from raising high enough to hit the truck..... I will only be plowing personal driveways and maybe a couple friends and families...
Any input or feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## nhtireguy (Mar 2, 2017)

would love to see an answer for this they cut mine which I kind of expected but now the center piece where the plate goes feels flimsy and not likely to hold up since its just held on by 6 screws at the top. I see Boss plows makes an option for a replacement piece thats notched already and looks good. I'm looking for an option like that.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

Your correct about the Fisher XV2 plow. The front bumper under the plate needs to be pulled back enough for when you remove the plow from the truck the plow frame doesn't grab the bumper and damage it. Do not remove the blade from the truck with it in V mode. Keep it straight or close to it.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

You could raise the truck and maybe that plastic wouldn't hit when you remove the plow, but longer stops arent going to help you at all


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

This is what mine looks like on my 16 GMC. I have a 8' straight blade though.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

On my 2015 25HD Sierra SLT the license plate area is just kinda floating, not a problem though ...

note how close the Fisher push plates are to the truck / hardly stick out at all / I use a straight blade


----------

